# Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen,

die letzten 3 Tage war bei mir im Teich die Hölle los.
Die schöne Pflanzeninsel wurde mal wieder zweckentfremdet ... aber das kenne ich ja schon 
War vor 3 Jahren ja nicht anders ...

Die Koi haben gepoppt als ob es kein Morgen geben würde.

Am 1. Tag war meine Bekko-Dame "Blümchen" dran. Die Arme mußte schon so gg. 6Uhr Morgens herhalten ... und ich habe sie noch nachts kurz vor 0Uhr völlig kaputt auf der Insel liegen sehen.
Lag sie zwischenzeitlich mal erschöpft am Boden, wurde "Tinchen" meine Kohaku-Dame als Ersatz malträtiert  Aber sie war eben nur Lückenbüßer ...

Am 2. Tag hatten sich die Herren auf Braun eingeschossen ... also wurde "Charlette" die Chagoi-Dame genötigt 

Und am 3. Tag hatte man es mit "Miß Piggi" der Doits Gin Matsuba- Dame versucht. Aber die war wohl nicht mehr so willig oder die Herren hatten ihr Pulver bereits verschossen.
Auf jeden Fall ging das nicht sehr lange.

Jetzt ist Ruhe im Teich und der sieht echt bäh aus ...  Der EWA hat zumindest reichlich zu tun ...

Schaut mal ...

     

     

     

     

 

Als potentielle Väter kommen in Frage: Platinum Ogon, Sanke, Hi Utsuri und ein undefinierbarer Blau/Schwarzer 

Jetzt bin ich auf den Nachwuchs gespannt 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

*g*


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ein 2 auf den Nachwuchs !!


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



jolantha schrieb:


> Ein 2 auf den Nachwuchs !!



Schaun mer mal ... :smoki

Mandy


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum Du Dir Mühe gibst, die __ Enten wegzujagen...
Das sind die Momente, da bin ich froh, keine Koi zu haben 

Arme Mandy


----------



## Golo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy,

ach du Sch...  , da gibts die nächsten Tage wohl keine __ Brunnenkresse auf dem Frühstücksbrot

Viel Spaß mit der Aufzucht.

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Da gibts nicht nur die nächsten tage sondern die nächsten monate keine __ brunnenkresse mehr.
Erst nächstes frühjahr wieder. Eher wird das nix.
Aber das schlimmste hab ich heute erst gesehen, die hälfte der fische hat sich verletzt.  2 hats arg erwischt. Seiten bzw. Rücken aufgerissen. Ansonsten blutergüsse an den bauchseiten 
Heilt aber auch wieder.

Mandy

Ps:aber ich war ja nicht dumm  ich hab mir vorher etwas weggenommen.die wächst jetzt im pflanzenfilter,also gibts doch noch kresse auf der butterstulle


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy,

woran können die sich denn verletzen? Musst Du Deinen Teich "entschärfen"?


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey else,

Keine ahnung. . .gibt nix kantiges in meinem teich.
 Einfach zu dolle getrieben?
Waren ja nur auf der insel und die besteht aus ht-rohren und gaze. Daran kann man sich nicht verletzen.

Vielleicht die seerosenkörbe? Aber die hab ich schon im alten teich gehabt. 
K. A. 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy,

wäre ja schade, wenn aus so einem "Spaß" etwas Schlimmeres erwachsen würde


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich werd sehen wie es sich entwickelt.
Bisher hab ich fast alles hinbekommen 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy, 
sollte dir __ Brunnenkresse fehlen, frag doch einfach mal bei Tim
vielleicht hat er noch was übrig?
Deine Bilder sind der Hammer, das hab ich so noch nie gesehen!
Wünsche deinen Rackern eine gute Besserung und dir,  
reichlich hübschen Nachwuchs


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey sabine,

Grins. . . Ja ja,die __ brunnenkresse . . .die wächst auch wieder 

Wenn mein konto bei youtube funktionieren würde,könnte ich dir ein video von vor 2jahren zeigen. Da siehste richtig wie sie es machen.
Nun ja, jetzt sind sie alle noch größer,also steckt wesentlich mehr kraft dahinter.

Mitten in hunderten von verpilzten eiern,gab es immer noch genug intakte.
Und . . .mich haben heute viele augenpaare angelächelt. Mein mann hat einen blick drauf geworfen und meinte er sieht nix. . .dabei hat der koi im ei ihn direkt in die augen geguckt 

Nicht mehr lange,dann ist geburtstag 
Blöd nur das im aquarium mittlerweile guppys leben  das war so nicht geplant.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

ich tät Dir ja was abnehmen, wohnst aber zu weit weg


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ach susanne,

Noch sind es nur augen.
Wer weiß wieviel durchkommen.
Vor 2jahren waren es 4stück.

Davon abgesehen,wenn da dein traumfisch dabei wäre,willste den sicher haben.
Und wo ein wille ist,ist auch ein weg  
Davon abgesehen, hast du nicht selbst den 'arsch voll' nachwuchs?!
Wie siehts aus,hat sich der kohaku schon verändert?

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Mandy, 
meine 2 vom letzten Jahr sind auch noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht 
und dieses Jahr schwimmen 3 dicke Weiber rum , und laichen einfach nicht ab !


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

@ Mandy

unser Nachwuchs ist vermutlich alles, nur nix Koi- iges ;-)  

bisher sind die Fischies, wie sie sind....    mein Kohaku mit Lippenstift macht sich ganz gut


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Jo,

Mach dir nix draus, ich hab auch noch 2dicke schwimmen die nicht dran waren.

Kommt noch. Vor 2jahren wurde 2mal gelaicht 
Wenn bei dir alles paßt sind die weiber auch noch dran.

@susanne,
Na siehste. 1koi haste schon. . . 1kohaku.
Wer weiß wieviele sich da noch verstecken 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

@ Mandy

der Kohaku ist ja keine Eigenzucht, das ist ein ,,Zugereister"


----------



## derseeberger (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Die kleinen können Schlüpfen-Futter wartet

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/zDeeijnxios/3.jpg

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

@ Thomas


NOCH kleiner ging das Bild wohl nicht, was ?


----------



## derseeberger (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

dat sollte eigentlich ein Video sein

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zDeeijnxios#t=4s

da ist es.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

aaaah... Wasserflöhe??


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

mein Nachwuchs ( was es auch immer ist) bekommt Frostfutter, schön geschreddert


----------



## derseeberger (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

bei mir fressen sie was der Teich produziert.
Wenn sie sich dann später zu schwärmen sammeln kann ich auch füttern.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Da hat doch glatt eine von den " Jungen " abgelaicht, man grade 4 Jahre alt , damit hab ich ja nun gar nicht gerechnet, und meine alte , dicke, fette Dame schaukelt wie ein Nilpferd durchs Wasser, und nichts 
passiert .


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Oh ja Jo,

die ist wirklich reif 

Meine Miss Piggi sieht hinterher richtig eingefallen aus ...

   

Die Verletzungen links und rechts heilen langsam ... bei den anderen verletzten Fischen ist fast nichts mehr zu sehen 

Ein Teil der Babys schwimmt in einem selbsgebastelten Babybecken im Teich. Hab das Ganze aus Styrodur und Vlies gebastalt. Wenn sie dann groß genug sind, wird das Vlies durch Fliegengaze ersetzt.
Die restlichen gefühlten 1Million Babys sind im Quarantänebecken ...

     

Ich frag mich nur, was ich im Herbst damit machen soll 
Wie immer hab ich mal nicht nachgedacht   ... hab ja keine Möglichkeit die Fische im Winter im Haus zu halten.

Thomas ... willste die dann nicht doch haben ?! 


Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallöchen,


nun sind ja seit dem Schlupf ja schon wieder paar Tage vergangen   und es trennt sich langsam die Spreu vom Weizen ... 

War es vorher ein wahnsinniges Gewimmel, sind die Babys mittlerweile recht übersichtlich geworden      

Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass die alle auch was werden  

Von oben gesehen, kann man bereits erahnen in welche Farbrichtung das Baby mal gehen kann.
Da gibt es die Gelben ... Dunklere, aber auch welche, die man kaum sieht. Die scheinen durchsichtig zu sein. 
Könnten möglicherweise weiß werden/sein       

Aber das wird noch ganz paar Wochen dauern.

Nun habe ich es mit dem Eigelb probiert ... aber meine Koibabys wollen das nicht. Die machen einen hohen Bogen drum rum.
Nun gut, dann müssen sie selber sehen wie sie zu Futter kommen. Ich werde da nicht so ein großes Theater drum machen.

Für die im Quarantänebecken dürfte das nicht sonderlich schwer werden ... da gibt es Wasserflöhe und Mückenlarven in allen Größen und das ohne Ende ... allerdings leider auch die ein oder andere Libellenlarve wie ich gestern festgestellt hatte 
Werden schon noch genügend übrig bleiben ... 

     

   

Fortsetzung folgt 


Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy....  ich hab mit in der Zoohandlung gefrorene Cyclops geholt, da stehen meine total drauf, das sind winzig kleinen Hüpferlinge, die sind quasi mein Artemia Ersatz


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ach weißt Du Susanne,

ich habe mich nun entschlossen nicht wirklich zu füttern.
Die kann ich über den Winter doch gar nicht seperat aufziehen ... wie soll denn das funktionieren?!
Wenn ich jetzt noch fütter, dann kommen ja noch mehr durch  und was soll ich damit dann anstellen?

Nein, sie müssen jetzt das fressen, was der Teich/das QB hergibt.
Wenn sie dann etwas größer sind und gemahlenes Koifutter fressen ist das wieder was Anderes ... aber extra Futter kaufen mach ich nicht.

Mal sehen wieviel übrig bleiben ... ein Schwarz/Weißer wäre toll  Ärgere mich jetzt nocht, dass ich damals den kleinen Schwarz/Weißen aus dem Aquarium in den Teich gesetzt hatte, wo er nicht überlebt hatte 


Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

blöd....   mein Nachwuchs ist bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen hell und durchsichtig.....  hab immer noch kein Plan was es wird


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Laß dich überraschen 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ...die kann ich über den Winter doch gar nicht seperat aufziehen ... wie soll denn das funktionieren?!
> Wenn ich jetzt noch fütter, dann kommen ja noch mehr durch  und was soll ich damit dann anstellen?




Hallo Mandy.

Wenn die Kleinen noch eine Weile überleben, würde ich Dir zum Früh-Herbst hin, durchaus ein paar Fische abnehmen und versuchen, sie bei mir im Keller in der IH über den Winter zu bringen. Ich denke, wenn es dann so max. 10-15 Jungfische sind, bekomme ich die auch bequem über den Winter. Wenn Du magst, sage Bescheid...zum Ende August könnten wir dann die vielleicht schon selektieren.

Einen Abnehmer werden wir im kommenden Jahr bestimmt dann auch noch finden. Was meinst Du?


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Mandy,
eine Regentonne mit Wasserflöhen sollte ausreihend Nahrung produzieren.
Die WF brauchen nur Hefe als Nahrung und vermehren sich schnell.
Es wird einige Koi geben, die sich gut entwickeln.

Zacky weiß aktuell noch nicht auf was er sich da einlässt.
Nutze die Option ein paar größere mit Potential, beim ihm zwischenzulagern.

Das Ergebnis ist toll und Zacky wird es wegen dem Aufwand sicher nicht noch mal machen.


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Joerg schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist toll und Zacky wird es wegen dem Aufwand sicher nicht noch mal machen.



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt und Mut machst Du mir ja gerade nicht! D


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

*g*   ich verfluche meinen Nachwuchs auch öfter...  aber da ich sie heut in den Teich ins Aufzuchtbecken gepackt hab hab ichs hoffentlich etwas leichter


----------



## derseeberger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Meine bleiben einfach im Teich. Da gibt es reichlich Futter und genügend Fluchtmöglichkeiten haben sie auch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

ne, bei uns wird so ziemlich alles gefressen...


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Zacky,
das Ergebis ist toll und du wirst bei der Beobachtung sehr viel Freude haben.
Den Koi kann man bei optimaler Versorgung beim wachsen zusehen.

Mach es einfach, bei mir kommen aktuell Emotionen hoch, die ich nicht missen möchte.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Zacky,

Das klingt gut 
Mal sehen wieviel übrig bleiben.
Ich denke da können wir demnächst bei einem (oder 2 oder 3) kaffee quatschen 

Mandy

Ps:bist du so lieb und schickst mir deinen dienstplan(bis 10.7.) !?


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Leute,

mal wieder ein kurzes Update meiner Babies.

Das Quarantänebeckenwollte ich eigentlich leer machen, also hab ich die Pflanzen alle raus genommen und bin etliche Male mit dem Kescher durch. Wahnsinn was ich da an kleinen Babies rausgeholt hatte 
Putzen geht nicht ...  da tummeln sich noch so viele Fische im Bodenmodder ... das geht nicht.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen die drin zu lassen. Mal sehen wie viele es tatsächlich sind bzw. wieviele im Herbst noch leben.

Ansonsten kann ich sagen, die meisten sind gelb/braun ... genauso wie der, der als einer von vieren vor 2Jahren im Teich durchgekommen ist.

Für diese Varietät gibt es noch keine Bezeichnung ... vielleicht fällt ja Jemandem dazu etwas ein.
Eine Mischung aus Orenji und Chagoi ... Musterung ähnlich einem Shiro Utsuri ... nur eben nicht weiß sondern orange und nicht schwarz sondern braun 

Die Größen variieren noch zwischen ca. 6mm bis ca. 13mm

Und hier jetzt einfach mal die Bilder ...

  

     

   

Mandy

PS: wenn davon auch nur ein Bruchteil überlebt, kann ich ne Zoohandlung auf machen ...
Bestellungen nehm ich gern entgegen


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

nett...


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Und so müßte der Großteil dann in paar Wochen aussehen ... hoffe ich mal 

 


Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

...ich war gerade gemein....  hab von meine ,,Überraschungseier" von vor 5 Wochen sortiert.. es sind vielleicht 15-20 Fische, der Rest ist aus dem Larvenstadium nicht rausgekommen, teilweise sind sie auch krumm und verkrüppelt... die sind nun in den Teich gewandert als lebendfutter für __ Libellen und Co, soll die Natur entscheiden....   die ,,Guten" sind im Aquarium


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ja, so ist es auch richtig.
Also vergrüppelte hab ich nicht. Und die Natur hat bereits selbst ausgelesen ... hab einige Tote geborgen.
Aber bei den Massen ist das absolut kein Problem.

Ich warte noch paar Wochen bis ich aussortiere. Will erst genau sehen was ich behalte und was ich entsorge ... nicht das ich mich hinterher ärgere.

Kannst Du denn schon bei Dir Farbrichtungen erkennen?

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

das sind ja keine Koi, eher Goldis oder Orfen.. kein Plan.....  die Koi sind alle noch im Ei ;-)


----------



## Joerg (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Mandy,
damit aus einigen im Herbst was wird, brauchen die bald mehr Futter.
Die Pflanzen und der Modder ist für die erste Zeit schon gut.

Stelle eine Regentonne irgendwo hin und vermehre Wasserflöhe.
Die brauchen nur Hefe und vermehren sich recht stark.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey jörg,

Ich hab mir eine 90l-tuppe schon fertig gemacht. . .nur ich hab so keinen blassen schimmer wie das mit der hefe funktioniert 
Geht auch trockenhefe und wieviel muß man nehmen? Soll das wasser milchig sein?

Hab koifutter gemahlen. . .das geht bei einigen auch schon.

Davon mal abgesehen. . .ich werd nur die im minibecken füttern und da wird bald selektiert (uuuiiihhh,böses wort).

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Mandy , die 100 000 Minifische, die bei mir jetzt rumdüseln, kriegen von mir gar nichts !!
Im Gegenteil, sie dienen Mama, Papa und der restlichen Familie als Grundnahrungsmittel


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

hmm.. hab eben entdeckt, dass in dem Becken wo die Laichbürsten drin sind, auch Wasserflöhe drin sind....  tun die dem Laich bzw. Jungfischen was? ( ich glaub die leben vegetarisch, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die nicht auch mal was fleischiges wollen)


----------



## Joerg (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Mandy,
ich habe einiges bei meinem Koiaufzucht Experiment ausprobiert.
Wasserflöhe in Regentonnen sind mit etwas "Bäckerhefe" leicht zu verehren.

Die Koi benötigen am Anfang relativ viel Proteine, das spezielles Aufzuchfutter liefert.
Frag mal bei Vera nach. Es könnte sein, da habe ich eine Box mit Aufzuchtfutter stehen lassen.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

ich hab den ganzen Tiefkühler voll Frostfutter, Cyclops für den ANfang, die sind ja minimini.... später Artemia und Daphnien....  Aufzuchtfutter hab ich auch


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Susanne,

und damit wird Deine Familie satt? *duckundwech*


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

...wenn se das nicht essen gibts nix andres ;-)


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey jörg,

Hefe ist klar. . .aber geht auch trockenhefe? Wenn nein,die hefe im stück oder auflösen oder einkrümeln? 

Im froster ist kein platz. Da liegt schon jerrys futter 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Mandy,
Trockenhefe soll auch gehen.
Ich habe die normale im warmem Wasser durch ein Sieb aufgelöst.
Das Zeug kann mehrere Wochen im Kühlschrank gelagert werden.
Bei einem Kilopreis von 2€ lässt sich damit auch gut Nahrung für die großen produzieren.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Danke jörg,

Woran seh ich das die sich vermehren? Bei mir passiert diesbezüglich scheinbar nichts . . .ich seh irgendwie nicht einen floh mehr in dem  schwarzen bottich . . .obwohl ich doch welche eingesetzt hatte.

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Juchhuuu,

mein Internet hat heute gestartet ... na dann wollen wir mal auch gleich die Neugier nach meinem aktuellen Favoriten stillen 

Und hier ist er ...

      

 

Is der nicht goldig?! 

Und hier noch mal ein kurzer Blick ins Minibecken ...

 

Sind schon enorme Unterschiede in den Größen vorhanden ... 
Auch die Farben variieren ordentlich. Und was ich gerade beim Blick ins Becken gesehen habe, es scheinen auch einige GinRin dabei zu sein. Der ein oder andere glitzert an der Seite ...
Ich bin ja so gespannt.

Hoffentlich klappt das mit den Wasserflöhen (sieht ja bisher nicht so aus  )

Ach ja, was meint Ihr ... könnte ich einige von den Kleinen im Quarantänebecken (ca. 1000l) überwintern? Das Becken ist aus Stein (wie der Teich) gemauert und verfügt über einen seperaten Filter mit Pumpe.
Eine Abdeckung wäre auch nicht das Thema.
Aktuell habe ich da wärmeres Wasser drin als im Teich ... 


Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

nette Fischies....   ich würd das Becken vermutlich mit Styroporplatten über den Winter sichern, so einmal rundum.....    wenns mit der Flohzucht nicht klappt evtl. doch mal über Frostfutter nachdenken, ich find das super praktisch, das sind so flache Tafeln wie ne SChokitafel... die passen überall  zwischen


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy,

Dein Favorit sieht echt toll aus. Bin gespannt, wie er sich entwickelt.

Grße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Mandy,
die kleinen sehen ja schon putzig aus. 
Das mit den Wasserflöhen sollte in jeder Regentonne gut funktionieren. 
Die schwarzen Betonkübel enthalten möglicherweise zu viel Giftstoffe. Wasserflöhe werde auch zur Kontrolle von Trinkwasser eingesetzt.

Überwintern würde ich die besseren eher bei Zacky. Nur wenn die ordentlich Pflege haben, entwickeln sie sich optimal.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hier mal was Witziges.

Erst hab ich gedacht der Koi ist verstümmelt ... aber als ich ihn dann im Eimerchen hatte, konnte ich sehen, dass er einen kleinen roten Wurm im Maul hatte.
Er hatte sozusagen die "Schnauze voll" ... 

   

Heute konnte ich zudem sehen, dass die "großen" Babykoi die ganz lütten und schwachen Tiere auffressen.
Na von mir aus ... wenns schee macht 

Mandy

PS: Jörg, also entweder bin ich zu blond oder die Wasserflöhe wollen mich verarschen. Die bekommen lecker Hefe, aber es werden nicht mehr


----------



## lotta (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ehrlich Mandy, 
Kannibalismus bei Jungkoi?
Gibt es das tatsächlich?
Na, ich würde mal sagen, natürliche Auslese so soll es wohl sein


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na ich lüge nicht 
Heute morgen sah ich einen,der hatte einen noch kleineren im mäulchen.
Ich denke mal,die wissen am ehesten wer aussortiert gehört und wer nicht.

Mandy


----------



## lotta (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

 da sind die "Baby Koi"  uns doch echt einiges voraus
was die Intuition und die Nähe zur Natur angeht


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

tja, erspart uns aber die Arbeit, die Tierchen selber selektieren zu müssen ;-)


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Danke susanne,

Du hast mir aus der seele gesprochen 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Mandy,
das mir dem auffressen der Geschwister ist normal.
Falls du keine kleinen zum verschenken aufziehen willst, ist das ein guter Weg.

Das mit den Wasserflöhen verstehe ich nicht.
Überall wo ich die reinsetze (Regentonne, Planschbechen, Eimer, AQ ...) vermehen die sich nach kurzer Zeit gut.
Von der Hefe Anfangs nicht zu viel, auch Schwebealgen sind willkommen ebenso klein gemahlene Fadenalgen ...
Es braucht ein paar Taage bis das ganze angelaufen ist.


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Moin,

vielleicht stehen Mandys Wasserflöhe zu schattig. Ich habe festgestellt, in der Sonne (dieses gelbe Ding, das früher mal am Himmel hing) gedeihen sie besser...


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Sauerstoffmangel soll auch zu schnellerem NAchwuchs führen, also nix lüften


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Also die behälter stehen mitten auf der wiese. Wenn mal sonne da ist,dann ballert die voll drauf.
Belüften tu ich da gar nix.
Kann es sein,dass mückenlarfen die flöhe fressen?

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Kann es sein,dass mückenlarfen die flöhe fressen?
Hallo Mandy
das glaube ich nicht aber habe das hier gefunden 
Gruss Reiner


http://www.wissenschaft-aktuell.de/...kenplagen_und_Malaria___Co_1771015586014.html


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Reiner,
danke für den interessanten Link. Das erklärt, warum ich in den kleinen Miniteichen mit den Flöhen keine Mückenlarven habe.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Okaaaayyyyyyyy,

also fressen die Wasserflöhe den Mückenlarven lediglich das Futter weg.
Ist eine Erklärung, warum in dem Bottich keine Mückenlarven mehr drin sind.

Habe gerade mal gelunst ... es sind doch schon ne ganze Menge Wasserflöhe am Beckenrand.
Aber die laß ich sich erst mal in Ruhe vermehren 

Hab im Regenfass (welches komplett schattig steht) noch ne ganze Menge Mückenlarven ... die werden von den Babies auch gefressen.

Und hier noch mal paar aktuelle Bilder. 

     

Und jetzt ein Ratespiel ... wer findet den 2. Koi 

 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

gefunden....der hat ja ne super Tarnfarbe


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey susanne,

Ich mußte 3 mal hinsehen eh ich bemerkt hatte das da noch einer war 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Habe dann auch mal die ersten Bilder


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey thomas,

Wie groß sind die denn?

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy

1,5-3cm


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

 . . .wow,schon schön groß.

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hier mal wieder das ein oder andere Bildchen ...
Größe mittlerweile zw. knapp 5cm und evtl. 2cm ...

   

 

Die besser zu fotografieren ist fast unmöglich, so flink wie die sind.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

süß


----------



## Michael H (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo
War nun 2 Wochen in Urlaub , und was seh ich da in einer Ecke vom Teich ,.... Nachwuchs :shock
Ist mal mal nicht zuhause und schon machen die was sie wollen , da ich keinen Nachwuchs wollte , hoffe ich mal das 90 % als Futter herhalten und 10 % sich von alleine erledigen .
Meine Kamera ist nicht der Hit bei Nahaufnahmen, sieht man ja leider.

P.S.: so und nen Frosch ist auch eingezogen .


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallöchen,

wieder ein kleines Update meines Nachwuchses 

Ich hatte irgendwann die Idee gehabt, einige von den "Kommas" in den Mini zu setzen und mal zu sehen was passiert.
Nun ja, sie sind dort schön schnell gewachsen ... also habe ich sie mit ca. 2,5cm zu den anderen ins QB gesetzt.
Was ich nicht wußte ... ich habe 1 vergessen ... wobei vergessen nicht das richtige Wort ist ... ich habe ihn nicht gesehen und gedacht das waren alle.

Den habe ich nun am Samstag im Mini rumflitzen sehen und gedacht ... man ist der groß (im Verhältnis zu den anderen).

Ich glaube das ist ein Chagoi ... ca. 6cm groß und sieht genauso aus wie die Mutter 

 

Ansonsten war ich so frei und hab wieder ein paar verschiedene für Bildchen rausgefangen.
Das werden hübsche Kerlchen ... was ich so erkennen kann wird (vermutl.) Orenji und Showa. Die anderen  ... keine Ahnung.

   

   

 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy,

bei dem tollen Nachwuchs und schönen Fischen kannst Du ja bald als Züchterin anfangen...

Weiter viel Spaß mit den "Kleinen"!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder das ein oder andere Bildchen ...
> Größe mittlerweile zw. knapp 5cm und evtl. 2cm ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 121819 Anhang anzeigen 121820
> ...



Hei Mandy,

weißt Du welche Art von Nachwuchs der große schwarz, rot, durchsichtig in der mitte vom Bild ist?

Meine Kleinen sind von Anfang Juni bis Ende Juli von 6mm auf ca. 2,5cm gewachsen. Habe bloß keinen Plan welche Mutterfische (__ Shubunkin, __ Goldfisch, __ Orfe oder Koi) da nun liebe gemacht haben. Ich habe drei verschiedenartig aussehende Jungfische gesehen.

Fiska


----------



## MaFF (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ein Chagoi ... ca. 6cm groß und sieht genauso aus wie die Mutter



Wenn es einer ist, dann haben will. :beten:beten:beten

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Bei den schönen Exemplaren könnt ich mir direkt überlegen , mir auch Koi zuzulegen .
Die kleinen sehen ja schon Super aus ...


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Marcel,
hatten wir ja gestern drüber geredet ... 

Hey Fiskas,
ich vermute das wird mal ein Showa.

Hey Holger,
nee, um Gottes Willen ... nix mit Züchten. Ist mir echt zu stressig ...

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Marcel,
> hatten wir ja gestern drüber geredet ...



Ja ich weiß. Wollte mein Interesse nur nochmal in schriftlicher Form unterbreiten.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich bin zwar vergesslich, aber so vergesslich nun auch wieder nicht 
Der chagoi ist deiner! Ist reserviert 

@rene,

Hast du dir auch schon überlegt in welche richtung dein zuwachs gehen soll?
Hab noch ne menge da 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich habe heute das Babybecken gereinigt und dabei mal alle Fische raus genommen.
Sind doch schon paar vielversprechende Koi dabei.

     

     

     

    

     

   

Und für Alle die Lust haben zu zählen wie viele übrig sind ... bitte schön ... die Daraufsicht 

 

@ Zacky,

sind doch ne ganze Menge die bräunlich sind. Sahen im Babybecken schwarz aus 
Aber vielleicht geht da ja noch etwas.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2013)

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus.  ich habe heute auch Zählung gemacht und könnte schon bei 1 aufhören. ((((

Dann hoffe ich mal das deine groß und stark werden.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich bin gespannt  Die zwei größten sind jetzt 6cm ...

Aber ... Duuu, Marcel ... ich glaube das bleibt kein Chagoi  Der wird immer heller. Geht mittlerweile ins gräuliche.
Das scheint entweder ein Soragoi oder ein Platinum werden zu wollen 

Aber ich hab noch mehr, die leicht bräunlich sind.
Vielleicht wird da ja was draus ... :?

Wie, Du konntest bei 1 aufhören? Nur einer übrig? Was ist denn mit den anderen passiert?

Mandy

Edit: hat denn mal jemand nachgezählt? Ich verhaspel mich immer


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy,
sind recht hübsche Kerlchen.

51, aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

:shock ... 51????? 

Ach Du Schei.e ... ich bin immer bei in die 30 durcheinander gekommen 
Danke Ralph 

Da muß ich mein Quarantänebecken aber zügig umbauen ... damit es im Winter nicht einfriert und die Kleinen dort überwintern können.
Geht ja nur eine Handvoll in Zacky's IH.

Mandy


----------



## lotta (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hy Mandy,
nach mehrmaligen Durchzählen, komme ich immer wieder auf 55 ... allerdings auch ohne Gewähr
sind ja echt einige nette Kerlchen dabei
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß noch beim Großziehen


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Wird ja immer verrückter . . .55 :shock

Naja,das qb wird sie schon über den winter bringen.

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich komme auf 54 

Sehr Schöne Fischlein haste da , Respekt

So hab noch mal nachgezählt , sind doch 55 

Besser ging es nicht frei Hand .......

Und JA ich hatte gerade nichts besseres zu tun ...


----------



## Moonlight (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Wie geil ist das denn, ne buchstaben . . .ähm,ne zahlensuppe 

Micha, Du hattest echt nix zu tun  
Aber ne komische art zu zählen haste auch . . . ich such krampfhaft nr.8,finde sie nur nicht.

Ich hab heut den beckenrand erhöht und dämmung angebracht.

Da geht noch mehr vorm winter 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Unter der 7 , rechts neben der 10 ist nur der Schwanz zu sehn


----------



## lotta (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*


----------



## Moonlight (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Aahhh, gefunden 

Danke Micha 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Michael, spitzenmäßig Deine Zählerei  !!!


----------



## Michael H (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hab aufgepasst damals in der 1. Klasse


----------



## Moonlight (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Da hab ich wohl gefehlt ... mußte Kreide holen 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

 ich hab es ohne Stift , 
nur mit einem Blatt Papier abgedeckt und langsam gezählt doch auch rausbekommen
ich hab in der Schule auch manchmal aufgepasst, ehrlich
3


----------



## Peter S (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Moonlight
Wenn man das so hört könnte man fast an Neid denken. Tu ich aber nicht sondern gratuliere zur Oma.
Gruss Peter S

PS: Als ich opa wurde fing eine neue AERA an.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich wollts ähnlich machen wie Michael, doch als ich den Edding in der Hand hatte hatt meine Frau mir das Ding aus der Hand gerissen und gefragt ob ich noch alle beisammen habe.

Dann hatt sie gesagt das das ein Monitor ist und kein Memoboard


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ich wollts ähnlich machen wie Michael, doch als ich den Edding in der Hand hatte hatt meine Frau mir das Ding aus der Hand gerissen und gefragt ob ich noch alle beisammen habe.
> 
> Dann hatt sie gesagt das das ein Monitor ist und kein Memoboard



 ...  ... 



Peter S schrieb:


> ...sondern gratuliere zur Oma.



Bloß gut das ich schon graue Haare habe ... die gehören ja zu einer Oma 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey marcel,

Das mit dem chagoi wird wohl nix  
Der hat sich drastisch umgefärbt. . .vom rehbraun zum cremeweiß mit mintgrünen schimmer.
Ob das mein gesuchter wasabi wird :? 
Wer weiß. . .noch ist nicht aller tage abend 

Werde die nächsten tage jeden einzelnen mal fotografieren. Die kleinen müssen aus dem quarantänebecken raus. . .da bietet es sich an.
Ich sage nur . . .wunderschöne babies dabei. Bin selbst tierisch überrascht und begeistert. 
Jetziges äußeres fällt in die kategorien: showa, orenji, ochiba, kin kabuto, kohaku und es sieht aus als wäre auch ein ki utsuri dabei. Der rest ist nicht deutbar 

Ansonsten noch ne menge wild- und schwarzfarbene.
Lassen wir uns überaschen wie sich alle entwickeln 

Werde ein separates becken bauen und sie im teich weiter päppeln.
Und wenn das wetter mitspielt (kein regen) wird montag abgedeckt.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Mandy, 
was machst du dann mit denen, wenn sie alle überleben ???


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Nachwuchs 

Habe ganz aufmerksam Deinen Thread zum Teichbau und auch diesen hier gelesen... Respekt vor Deiner Arbeit und Deinem Engagement.

Wünsche Dir, dass alles Babys gut über den Winter kommen und dann im Frühjahr ein nettes Zuhause finden können


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Danke Kerstin,

macht mir auch immer wieder Spaß am Teich weiter zu bauen. Nur ganz so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte wird es aber dann doch nicht ... ich werde dieses Jahr nicht fertig.
Ist auch nicht schlimm, dann habe ich nächstes Jahr was zu tun 


Tja Jo,

was mache ich mit denen?! Gute Frage nächste Frage.
Also die 10 Schönsten bzw. die, die am meisten Potential haben, gehen zu Zacky in die IH, wo sie über den Winter ordentlich wachsen und sich entwickeln können.

Und der Rest ... ich weiß nicht so richtig.
Ich wollte zwar keinen behalten, aber ich habe mich da schon in den ein oder anderen Kleinen verliebt 
Den/die werde ich behalten.

Ansonsten, wer einen haben möchte ... ich gebe sie gerne für ne kleine Futterspende o.ä. im nächsten Frühjahr ab ... 

Auf jeden Fall überwintern sie im abgedeckten Teich und können, wenn sie wollen, auch im Winter fressen.
Ist bei mir im Teich nur nicht ganz so kuschelig wie in Zacky's IH.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey marcel,
> 
> Das mit dem chagoi wird wohl nix
> Der hat sich drastisch umgefärbt. . .vom rehbraun zum cremeweiß mit mintgrünen schimmer.





Das ist ja sehr schade. Ich würde dir aber trotzdem einen abnehmen. Will nächste Woche mein 220 Liter Aquarium fertig machen und dort auch meinen Nachwuchs rein machen. Ich hab ja leider nur 1. 

220 Liter für zwei Koi sollte über den Winter reichen. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na klar reicht das Marcel :freu

Bin gerade dabei ein Becken zu bauen, damit die Kleinen im Teich bleiben können.

Montag wird umgesetzt ...

An welche Varietät hast Du gedacht? Da kann ich schon mal vorsortieren 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

mhh, als erstes muss es ein Koi sein. :__ nase:nase

ein chagoi, bitte. 

Na einen showa oder kohaku würden wir schon gefallen.
Aber mir muss er einfach gefallen, da ist mir egal was es für Varietät ist.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Scherzkeks ... 

Chagoi ist leider "aus" ...
Na Du wirst schon einen finden ... sind ja über 50Stück da 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Das denke ich auch. Sag einfach Bescheid wenn ich mal rum kommen soll. Am Wochenende hab ich immer Zeit und in zwei Wochen habe ich Urlaub. Da kann ich immer spontan bei euch lang kommen.

Wir finden schon 1 oder vielleicht auch 2.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Supi 
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich nicht da, da hab ich Dienstgruppenfahrt ... aber danach stellt das kein Thema dar 

Ich freu mich ... 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Dito.


----------



## MaFF (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Mandy,

bei mir ist alles vorbereitet.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Marcel,

das sieht ja hübsch aus. 
Da werden sich die Kleinen aber wohl fühlen 

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

 

Die restlichen kommen später ... muß raus.

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Übrigens ... der auf Bild 11 war mal Dein Chagoi ... jetzt ist er fast Cremefarben mit einem mintgrünen Schimmer 

Ich sehe gerade, das waren ja Alle ...
Oh man, ist nicht mein Tag heute.

Okay, also von den Orenjis habe ich mehrere und von den Wildfarbenen auch.
Vielleicht ändern die sich ja noch in der Farbe. Aus einem wildfarbenen könnte ja auch noch ein Chagoi werden 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Mandy,

davon gefallen mir einige. Der Rote weiße / Kohaku? gefällt mir sehr.  
Ich musste gestern meinen kleinen mit in Aquarium nehmen. Es wurde zu kalt im Becken. Jetzt erfreut er sich einer schönen Umgebung. Hab mal ein Bild von meinen kleinen in Anhang gepackt. 
Könnte ein Yamabuki werden 

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

5 ,6 und 7 würden mir gefallen so auf Anhieb . Sind doch ein paar Schöne rausgekommen bei dem ganzen Gewussel .

@MaFF 
Wie du bringst alle Junge Koi ins AQ weils zu kalt ist ...? Ist das wirklich nötig...?
Nur mal so am Rande gefragt.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Marcel,

welcher von den 2 Kohakus? Der 1. (größere) oder der 2. (kleinere) 


Hey Michael,

willste auch welche haben?

Wie hast Du nummeriert? nach den Koi-Nr. auf den Bildern oder einfach von oben angefangen?

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Juhu,

der kleinere bitte.  

und der gefällt mir auch richtig gut. 
Das reicht dann auch für mich. Musst mir nur sagen was das kostet und wann ich sie abholen kann. 

@ Michael: Mein QB ist auf dauer zu kalt und könnte im Winter komplett zufrieren. In den großen Teich kann ich sie auch noch nicht lassen. Deshalb bleiben sie überm Winter im Aquarium. Ist aber ein großes Aquarium, keine 50 L.


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy

ich hab oben Links Angefangen dann rechts zum 2 dann eins runder links usw

Bei dir ist das 1.3 / 13.1 /11.1

Dieses Jahr noch nicht aber vielleicht nächstes jahr wenn ich Vergrößert hab....


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Marcel,

hmm, der scheint als wollte es ein Ochiba werden ... okay 
Kohaku ist gebongt.

Über das Abholen müssen wir noch mal reden ... wenn ich den Dienstplan vor Augen habe.

Hey Michael,

mußt sie aber abholen.
Okay, 5,6 und 7 sind okay.

Nur zur Info ... Nr. 2 bleibt definitiv bei mir. Der ist mir ans Herz gewachsen.

Und für Euch Beide nochmal ... ich hoffe ich erkenne sie wieder wenn etwas Zeit ins Land gegangen ist 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (10. Sep. 2013)

Das denke ich auch.  sieht aus wie mein alter Helmut.


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Lass uns nächstes Jahr nochmal drüber Reden , wenn ich mehr Wasser im Teich habe . Dann mach ich mir auch Gedanken über die 500 km bis zu dir .


----------



## Moonlight (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallöchen,

es ist die zeit des abschieds gekommen 
Alle babies werden den winter bei zimmertemperatur in zacky's innenhälterung verbringen.
Übrig geblieben sind rund 35stück.
Aber ich gehe jede wette ein, dass ich im teich noch welche finde.
Zum beispiel vermisse ich den blaugrauen mit den roten punkten 
Also wenn sich der ein oder andere ein beispiel an dem großen orenji genommen hat, dann sind er/sie rausgesprungen und schwimmen jetzt irgendwo im teich 

Nur den orenji hab ich (mittlerweile das 4.mal) wieder einfangen können 
Also wer den haben will . . .das ist ein absoluter springer, ein hardliner  

Ansonsten sind, meiner meinung nach sehr schöne nachzuchten entstanden.
Für's erste mal kann sich das ergebnis sehen lassen.

Bin gespannt wie sich die schwarzen bzw. wildfarbenen entwickeln.
Vielleicht wird ja noch ein chagoi draus 

Ich persönlich behalte 3stck. Einen showa, einen gin rin sanke und einen klitzekleinen 'ich möchte mal kohaku werden'. Der hat ein deformiertes, tief liegendes auge was mir vorher nie aufgefallen ist. So was ist nicht vermittelbar, also bleibt er bei mir.

Ach ja, marcel, deine beiden schwimmen seit 2wochen im aquarium im wohnzimmer und du kannst sie holen wenn du zeit hast.

Der ochiba scheint allerdings sehr langsam zu wachsen, also erwarte von ihm keine 60cm  

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Mandy,

Wo sind die Bilder?   

von Showa & Co?


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Simon,

Da mußte dich gedulden :beten . . .bin nicht am pc,nur am handy.
Laß mich erst mal meine grippe auskurieren,dann hab ich auch wieder bock auf den rechner  

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

 ich doch auch,
 Gute Besserung


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Danke 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (1. Okt. 2013)

Hey Mandy, das hört sich ja Super an. Ich kann immer am Wochenende und Mittwoch. Sag mir einfach welcher Tag dir am besten passt und ich komme schnell rum. 
Dann wünsche ich dir noch gute Besserung. 

Gruß.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey marcel,

Da ich bis zum 13.zu hause bin,ist es mir vollkommen egal.
Wenn du da bist,bist du eben da  

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich könnte ab Donnerstag den 03.10.13 kommen. 

Mein kleiner ist ganz einsam.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na dann . . .bei uns wird zwar gemalert,aber ein plätzchen zum sitzen und kaffee trinken hab ich alle male 

Ich erwarte dich . . .freitag? . . .samstag? . . .sonntag? 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*


Donnerstag 03.10.2013 

Am Wochenende muss ich für meinen noch nicht geboren Neffen das Zimmer bauen.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ist gebongt. . .donnerstag geht in ordnung.
Freu mich 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (3. Okt. 2013)

Hey Mandy, 

Die kleinen sind gut angekommen und schwimmen fleißig im Aquarium. Bei der ersten Fütterung Haben sie auch schon zugeschlagen. Der ganz kleine, aber noch etwas vorsichtig. 
Mein kleiner ist schon größer wie die beiden. 

Ich halte Dich auch dem laufenden. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Super,freut mich das du gut angekommen bist und das auch gleich gefuttert wird 
Wäre echt schön,wenn du (und zacky) so ab und zu mal ein bild einstellen könntest.
Bin neugierig wie sie sich entwickeln.

Übrigens,hab deinen malertip ausprobiert . . .99,9prozent ohne nasen. . .hätteste mir auch eher sagen können 
Danke für den tip!

Und beim nächsten treffen hab ich mehr zeit . . .versprochen 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (3. Okt. 2013)

Hast ja nicht gefragt.  dann mach die andere Wand nochmal neu. ::)))))

Ich stelle auf alle Fälle Bilder ein. Versprochen. 
Hoffe der ganz kleine legt ordentlich zu. 

Die zeit war doch ok. Ihr kommt einfach mal nach ffo.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Nochmal machen . . .:shock . . .bestimmt nicht!

Ich wußte ja nicht,daß du ahnung davon hast 

Bilder sind prima und ja,hoffentlich legt der ochiba zu.
Ist auch der einzige seiner art. . .bis jetzt 

Bin gespannt wie sich die anderen bei zacky so entwickeln.
Wenn die toll werden (für mich sind das schon jetzt viele, ich liebe showas mit viel schwarz) dann mach ich das nächstes jahr nochmal 

Vorraussetzung: die jetzigen kommen in gute hände.
Ohne abnehmer ist das quatsch . . .

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (3. Okt. 2013)

Mach es nochmal neu.  hast doch zeit. )))

Ja davon habe ich etwas Ahnung und jetzt auch vom Luftheber.  

Hier hast du schonmal 2 Bilder vom Einzug. 

Ich mag auch Showa, aber mit mehr rot als schwarz.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Showas mit sooo viel rot sehen meiner meinung nach immer wie sanke aus.
Aber gut,über geschmäcker läßt sich streiten 

Du hast recht,er ist kleiner.

Nur wenn er von meinem kohaku 'tine' abstammt,dann hat er wachstumspotential. 
Tine ist 4jahre alt,kam als tosai mit 12cm zu mir und ist jetzt um die 50cm groß.
Die wird sicher mein größter koi werden. . .fehlen nur noch ca.10cm an meinen platinum.
Das potential dazu hat sie.

Bestimmt hat der kleine es auch 
Wir werden es erfahren.

Meinste echt ich sollte das noch mal machen?! 
Wie soll das gehen? Das rot krieg ich mit dem weiß nicht so einfach überpinselt.
Davon abgesehen steht der trommler draußen und wartet auf den einbau 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (3. Okt. 2013)

Das neu Malern kannst du morgen machen. )))

Wir werden sehen was aus den Dreien wird. 
Bin da ganz optimistisch. 
Jetzt können sie erstmal bis April wachsen.

Du musst nur den roten Strich etwas höher machen damit die Nasen dann weg sind. War ja ganz minimal bei dir. Das sieht keiner danach.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

 . . Muß ich drüber nachdenken und mit meinem mann besprechen . . .würde dann ja nicht mehr gleich sein.

Bis april ist ne menge zeit. Die 12cm knackt der 'kohaku' bestimmt . . .bei der pflege 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (3. Okt. 2013)

Mach das. Wichtiger ist der Trommler. 
Bin schon ganz neugierig. 

Ich werde sie gut pflegen. Wie immer.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



MaFF schrieb:


> Mach das. Wichtiger ist der Trommler.



Seh ich genauso.
Die paar nasen. . .dafür brauch man ne lupe . . .da ist drauf geschi..en.
Der trommler . . .der ist wirklich wichtig 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (16. Okt. 2013)

So zwei Wochen sind vergangen. Hier hast du zwei neue Bilder. Ihnen geht es sehr gut und fressen fleißig.

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ooooch ...der Kohaku ist ja fett geworden. Man hat der ne Plautze dran :_aua

Und der Ochiba sieht immer noch so "zart" aus... niedlich.

Aber schön das sie alle beide noch ihre Farbe haben.

Mein einäugiger Kohaku ist weiß geworden. Der hat jetzt nur noch einen orangefarbenen Fleck am Kopf.


ZACKY!!!!!!

Was ist denn mit Bildern der restlichen 34 Babys????

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (16. Okt. 2013)

Fett??? Das wird einfach eine Maschine. Pure Muskeln.  
Die beiden stehen gut im Futter. Der kleine oshiba wächst sehr langsam. Aber es wird. Er könnte ein ginrin werden. Fängt langsam an zu glitzern. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Pure Muskeln ... aha ...  ... also wird das ein Männchen ... 

Ja, ginrin hatte ich auch schon vermutet. Er hatte schon die ein oder andere Glitzerschuppe bei mir im AQ.
Schaun mer mal ... 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (25. Okt. 2013)

Hey Mandy,
Hier kannst du dir mal die Größenunterschiede angucken von den dreien. 
Der ganz kleine will irgendwie nicht wachsen. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Boahhh,der 'kohaku' ist ja schon größer als deiner. Krass.

Gehts denn deinem gut? Wäre echt wünschenswert.

Tja,was soll ich zum ochiba sagen. Ich hab dich gewarnt 
Schätze der bleibt klein. 
Ich hab auch keine ahnung von welchen varietäten, in meinem teich, der abstammen könnte 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (26. Okt. 2013)

Morgen, 
Ja er hat in den letzten Wochen meinen kleinen überholt. Riesig geworden der kleine. 
Tja dann bleibt der ochiba halt klein. 

Meinen Baby geht es gut. Hat das umsetzen sehr gut überstand. Schwimmt, Frisst, alles Super. Hoffe er hat die Entzündung gut überstanden. 4 Wochen pflege ist schon ne harte Nummer. Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

N'Abend Marcel,

na wenn er jetzt wieder normal schwimmt und wieder frisst, dann ist es auch ausgestanden.
Andernfalls beginnt es von vorne ... allerdings bin ich dann auch am Ende meines Latains 

Aber warten wir es erst mal ab. In paar Tagen wissen wir mehr 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

...die Zöglinge aus Mandy's Teich beim Einzug...

   

...jetzt aktuell...leider, nicht viel zu erkennen, aber gewachsen sind sie schon...teils recht unterschiedlich...

     

...mal sehen, wie es weiter geht... :smoki


----------



## Joerg (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ein paar davon sehen echt süß aus. 

Mandy, Zacky, damit die besseren sich weiter entwickeln können solltet ihr jetzt schon eine Auslese betreiben.
Aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung sollten die mit ungünstiger Farbentwicklung oder geringem Wachstum schon jetzt ausgesondert werden.
Diese werden sich auch normalerweise nicht mehr positiv entwickeln. Einige dieser habe ich dennoch über den Winter gut versorgt aber es hat wenig gebracht.


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Joerg
Nur mal so eine vorsichtige Frage am Rande,
...
Und was wird dann mit den :
 "sich weniger positiv entwickelnden" Fischen geschehen?
(Sind die weniger lebenswert, 
als jeder kleine Goldi, Shubi, Notropis oder Spiegelkarpfen, 
nur weil sie eigentlich mal schöne _KOI_ werden wollten/sollten?)

Ich möchte es nur verstehen lernen


----------



## Joerg (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Sabine,

ich hatte alle so lieb, dass ich mich von keinem trennen mochte. 
Das hat am Ende des Winters für etwas Enge gesorgt.

Die weniger gut gewachsenen und die mit einer individuellen Farbgebung, habe ich dann im Frühjahr verschenkt.
Allen geht es gut und die Abnehmer freuen sich über handzahme Koi.
Hätte ich diese über den Winter im Teich belassen, wäre für meine bevorzugten mehr Platz in der IH gewesen. 

Da Koi mehrere Tausend Nachkommen zeugen, kann man in der Regel nicht alle davon im Frühjahr im Teich unterbringen.
Eine Selektion findet in der Natur immer statt. Diese kann man vorher betreiben, um den 10% mit objektiv besseren Genen einen optimaleren Start zu gönnen.
Bei mir ist noch kein Fisch entsorgt worden. Dies ist bei der "Produktion" aber üblich.


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Danke Joerg,
es freut mich wirklich, dass du mir diese Antwort geben konntest
Was in den großen Produktionen stattfindet, ist mir schon klar. 
Aber hier, in unserem kleinen HGT, wollte ich doch noch mal genauer nachfragen.
Die Natur, hat das Recht, alles !! natürlich !! zu regeln, 
aber m.E,...nicht wir Menschen, nach unseren Bedürfnissen und Bequemlichkeiten.
Grüße Bine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Bine,

ohne menschliches Zutun gäbe es aber nicht mal die bunte Karpfen oder gar Goldfische die Du im Teich hast. Die Natur merzt solche unnatürlich gefärbten Fische wenn sie mal in der Natur auftauchen sofort wieder aus. (sind ja sehr gut sichtbare Beute für jeden Freßfeind)
Und nicht nur die großen, auch jeder kleine Profi-Züchter merzt alle Fische die nicht dem Zuchtziel entsprechen aus

Darin liegt dann ja auch der Unterschied zwischen einer professionellen Fischzucht und einer planlosen Fischvermehrung wie sie rund 99% aller Teichbesitzer betreiben. Ein Züchter sucht sich die passenden Elterntiere aus die das genetische Potential haben um bestimmte Farbkombinationen, Wachstumsverhalten u.a und vermehrt nur sie sie gezielt um eine möglichst große Anzahl des gewünschten Zuchtziels zu bekommen. Mit den ganzen Fischen die das Ziel nie erreichen werden (wohl über 80% von 300-000 - 400.000 Nachkommen eines einzigen Karpfenpaares) kann sich ein Profi-Züchter weder zeit- noch futtermäßig befassen und daher werden die "nicht verwendbaren" im Normalfall ausgemerzt, meißt eben an die adulten Exemplare oder __ Raubfische verfüttert.

Wer meint das sei grausam sollte sich mal die Zutatenlisten von den Fischfuttern genauer anschauen die er verfüttert. Da steht bei jedem guten Futter "Fisch- und Fischnebenprodukte drauf (Fischmehl) Die Fische die da verarbeitet kommen bei weitem nicht so human um die Ecke wie Jungfische die lebend von Raubfischen vertilgt werden

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Klar Frank,
über diese Realität, bin ich mir schon absolut im Klaren.

"Und wir Menschen leben auch von u.A. Lammbraten, 
obwohl doch diese jungen Neugeborenen, sooooo süß sind"

Ich bin auch kein Vegetarier, esse Lamm...und verstehe jegliche Argumente.

Nur , versuche ich einerseits, 
diese langen Diskussionen über eine humane Erlösung kranker Fische, durch Nelkenöl... 
(oder lieber nicht , weil zu viel Stess für die Flössler ),

sowie andererseits, 
das Aussortieren nicht passender Kreaturen,
 (für mich ) zu verstehen.

Aber, das ist mir ja nun, 
Dank eurer geduldigen Erläuterungen,  gelungen.

Ich war nur erschrocken , über das Wort "aussortieren" ...

Hundezüchter, machen es nicht anders, 
allerdings werden die Wuffis nicht so einfach  entsorgt.

...
In der Menschenplanung, sind wie ja  leider auch schon ganz nah,  
an diesem Punkt angelangt


----------



## Moonlight (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich denke das mit dem selektieren ist nicht so einfach.
Mißgebildete hab ich schon selbst aussortiert (außer einen), nur hat irgendwer von uns so viel sachverstand,nich das falsche jungtier zu selektieren?
Es sind ne menge showas und wildfarbene dabei. . .nur könnte genau der wildfarbene der jetzt aussortiert werden soll, ein toller chagoi werden.

Ich weiß nicht 

Warten wir das frühjahr ab. Einschläfern ginge da auch noch . . .wenn sich kein abnehmer finden läßt und das tier unansehnlich bleibt.

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hier kann man etwas über die Gründe der Selektion lesen :smoki

http://www.koi-hobby.de/alles_ueber_koi/allgemeines/koipreise.html


----------



## lotta (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Simon,
danke für den interessanten Link


----------



## Joerg (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy,
die jetzt selektierten können ja noch den Winter über im Teich bleiben.

Alle kleineren sind bisher schlecht gewachsen und das wird sich in der Regel auch nicht ändern. Diese sind für Anfänger von Interesse, da sie nicht so schnell groß werden. Sieht davon einer im Frühjahr ganz toll aus, kann er ja erst mal bei dir bleiben.

Aus den wird auch mit Zureden kein guter Koi. Ist einer davon besonders groß ist der dann schnell handzahm.

Alle kleinen und mit ungünstiger Zeichnung also zurück in den Teich, damit die anderen mehr Platz haben.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ähm jörg,

Wieso teich? Alle babies sind in zackys innenhälterung.
Im teich hab ich keine kleinen. . .zumindest sehe ich keinen (auch wenng ich bei übergabe an rico wenigstens 1 vermisst habe) 

Schaun mer mal wie die im frühjahr aussehen.


----------



## MaFF (17. Nov. 2013)

Hallo,  hier hast du mal neue Bilder.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Marcel,

Danke schön 
Kann es sein, dass das Rot zum Gelb geworden ist oder täuscht die Farbe auf den Bildern?

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich würde sagen das ist zur Zeit orange. 
Rot ist es auf alle Fälle nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Okay ... sieht auf den Bildern wie Gelb aus.
Orange ist normal, es fehlt ja das natürliche Sonnenlicht.
Jeder Fisch verliert in einer Inennhälterung an Farbe, die dann im Folgejahr im Teich erst wieder richtig zum Tragen kommt.

Mein einäugiger Kohaku ist mittlerweile zum Platinum mutiert. Schaun mer mal ob das nächstes Jahr im Teich so bleibt, oder ob da dann noch etwas Rot zurück kommt 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Leute,

mal wieder ein kleines Update meiner 3 Babies 

Das kleine Aquarium wurde recht schnell zu klein, so dass wir uns ein 200l Aquarium zugelegt haben.
Die Filterung erfolgt über einen Innenfilter, der angeblich Aquarien bis 2000l filtert.
Na schaun mer mal.

Der GinRin Sanke wurde zu einem GinRin Tancho Sanke und misst beim Umsetzen ca. 11cm.
Der Showa, welcher anfänglich der Größte war, wächst irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich. Mittlerweile ist er der Kleinste mit ca. 7cm.
Der Kohaku mit nur einem Auge ist mittlerweile vollständig weiß geworden. Mal sehen was aus dem wird.
Auf jedenfalls ist er ein Kämpfer und ist ordentlich gewachsen auf jetzt knapp 10cm.

Ich bin gespannt wie sie sich weiter entwickeln.

   

   

    

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy,

die haben sich sehr gut entwickelt. 

Den Kohaku ohne oder was auch immer er jetzt ist kannst du in den Teich setzen.
Davon hatte ich einige und war guter Hoffnung, dass da noch was kommt.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey jörg,

Aber doch nicht jetzt.
Das sind knapp 20grad unterschied. . . Geht gar nicht.

In den teich kommen alle 3, aber erst nächstes jahr wenn es die temperaturen erlauben.

Was denkst du, kommt das rot wieder oder bleibt er weiß?
Entwickelt hat er sich aus einem gelben bzw. orangen baby.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (20. Dez. 2013)

Hallo,

Hier mal zwei neue Bilder.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Marcel,

Na die sehen aber prima aus 

Wie groß sind die jetzt schätzungsweise?

Und was macht Dein Jamabuki?


Mandy


----------



## MaFF (21. Dez. 2013)

Hallo,
Also der große ist jetzt ca 10-11 cm und der kleine etwa 4-5 cm. Meiner ist ca 8 cm und es geht ihm gut. Er schwimmt im ersten Bild im Hintergrund. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlight (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Naja, 4-5cm ist ja nicht gerade der Bringer  Schade eigentlich.
Aber der Kohaku liegt mit seiner Größe genauso wie mein GinRin (noch) Tancho Sanke 

Denke mal 10-11cm kann man als Normal einstufen. Denke ich 
Ist ja das erste Mal das ich so etwas gemacht habe.

@ Zacky,

wie stehts denn mit den anderen Babies?
Gibts da mal ein kurzes Update?

Vor Allem ... mach endlich mal ne Rechnung auf ... schulde Dir ja noch 20Euronen  ... wie peinlich ...

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> @ Zacky,
> 
> wie stehts denn mit den anderen Babies?
> Gibts da mal ein kurzes Update?



Sie leben und wachsen! 

Muss ich mal die Tage schauen, ob ich da nochmal genauer rein schaue und sie vielleicht auch mal fotografiert bekomme. Es sind einige Exemplare dabei, die ich derzeit für eine gute Farbgebung vielversprechend halte und die sicherlich im Frühjahr dann draußen irgendwie und irgendwo nochmal richtig ihre Farbe zeigen. So im Groben, sind einige Showa oder Sanke dabei, kann ich aber so genau nicht sagen, da ich momentan etwas trübe Sicht habe.  Baue gerade am Filter rum und da läuft's noch nicht so gut. 

Der Eine oder andere scheint noch nicht zu wissen, was er werden will. Einer sieht ein wenig wie Asagi aus und auch ein möglicher Kandidat für einen Ochiba Shigure scheint es zu geben und mind. 4 Orenji oder auch Yellow Hariwake sind möglich. Aber ich will nichts versprechen oder falsch vermuten lassen, bis ich sie mal aus der Nähe fotografiert bekommen habe. Dann sind vielleicht auch Maße möglich. Aber zwischen 5 und 10cm ist alles vertreten.

Ich habe leider auch 3 Verluste zu melden.


----------



## Joerg (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Was denkst du, kommt das rot wieder oder bleibt er weiß?
> Entwickelt hat er sich aus einem gelben bzw. orangen baby.


Hey Mandy,
bei meinen ist keine Farbe mehr durchgekommen. Sie sind aber sehr gut gewachsen und waren handzahm, wenn sie dachten es gibt was zu futtern. :hai 
Anbei ein Bild als sie ungefähr so alt waren wie deine.
Oben das Männchen und unten die beiden Weibchen. (Bei Geschwistern kann man das Geschlecht schon früh über den Körperbau ausmachen. )

@ Zacky, keine Bilder geht gar nicht! Wie sollen wir denn die Entwicklung der Koi verfolgen?


----------



## Moonlight (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Jörg, 

die sehen hübsch aus. Ich lass mich dann mal überraschen wie sich meiner entwickelt. 

@Zacky, 

Fang sie doch mal raus und mach Einzelbilder. 
Büdde... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

...also, das mit den Einzelbildern wird so nix...

hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse - der Orange-Weiße ist noch von Andre - und der Größte der Gruppe ist meiner (ein Geschenk von Andre)...so wie der Einzelne ausschaut, sehen mehrere Koi aus...man muss jetzt noch abwarten, ob sie nochmal einen Wachstumsschub bekommen. Wenn es keine Jumbo's werden, sind sie für kleinere Teiche auf jeden Fall eine Alternative...


----------



## Joerg (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Zacky,

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder. 
Einige sehen danach aus als wollten sie ordentlich wachsen, andere als ob was aus ihnen ihnen werden könnte.
Aus meiner Erfahrung wirst du kaum beiden Anforderungen gerecht werden. 

Deine IH ist warm und groß genug. Daraus ergibt sich bald ein Problem mit dem Filter.
Der wird nur mit Aufwand mit den Ausscheidungen langfristig zurecht kommen.

Achte auf eine gute Belüftung, dann ist der Filter effektiv und den Koi geht es gut.
Etwas Muschelgrid könnte dem PH Wert gut tun.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Zacky,

vielen lieben Dank 
Einige sehen ja tatsächlich ganz vielversprechend aus ... schööön 
Na schaun mer mal was wirklich aus ihnen wird.

Ich bin gespannt. Ist ja auch noch bischen hin bis zum Frühjahr ... 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ist ja auch noch bischen hin bis zum Frühjahr ...



Echt, Mandy!

Musst Du jetzt auch noch den Finger in die Wunde legen? 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ich kann auch gerne noch Salz draufstreuen 

Aber mal ehrlich ... wir haben draußen 10°C, kaum Wolken und es scheint ein schöner sonniger Tag werden zu wollen.
Ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung ... ist fast schon wie Frühling ...

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

ich muss mal kurz etwas probieren ;-)

Mandy

okay, Bild geht nur im Anhang..


----------



## samorai (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

He Mandy!
Dein Aquarell ist sehr gut geworden und gleich zu sehen, auch ohne Anhang.

Gruss Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Ron,

das ist nicht von mir,  war bei Frazebook drin.
Ich wollte nur das Einstellen vom Smartphone probieren. Ist das einzige hobbybezogene Bild auf meiner Karte. 

Aber ist hübsch anzusehen 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hy Mandy, schicke Frau auf dem Bild  

Was deinen Nachwuchs angeht, der macht sich doch schon ganz gut. 

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ja Rene, 

der Nachwuchs wird 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Mandy, kannst du mir erklären wie du das mit dem Bild machst? 

Wenn ich vom Laptop schau (mit Fratzebuch) dann seh ich da ne Frau,  mit dem Handy seh ich das Aquarell 

LG Rene


----------



## Moonlight (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Rene,

ich hab gar nichts gemacht. Hab das Bild per Mail so wie es ist zugesandt bekommen (wie auch so viele Sprüche, Bilder etc.). ´
Von einer Frau mit Handy weiß ich nichts, da ich ja gar nicht dort angemeldet bin.

Aber ich hab mich da per PN auch schon erklären müssen und eigentlich keinen Bock drauf, hier was loszutreten.
Wollte nur das Hochladen vom Smartphone, ohne Tapatalk, testen.

Also Mods ... bitte einmal das Bild löschen. Danke!

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Wollt doch auch nichts pöses 
Das Aquarell gefällt mir in dem Fall sogar besser 
Wollt nur drauf hinweisen, das da irgendwas komisch läuft.
Sorry

LG René


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Das Bild habe ich schon, wie gewünscht worden, gelöscht. :?


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Danke Zacky ...

Und jetzt paar Bilder die nicht gelöscht werden brauchen 

Meine 3 Süßen im Aquarium. Die Bilder sind nicht die Besten ... die Farbe stimmt auch irgendwie nicht richtig, aber ich hatte keine Zeit die noch zu bearbeiten und die Farben anzupassen.
Geht ja auch um die Fische und n icht um die Farbgebung ringsrum 

    

    

 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy.

Die sehen ja auch richtig gut aus. Bin echt gespannt, wie die Fische sich so entwickeln.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ja Zacky,

ich bin auch gespannt.
Der Showa war anfangs der Größte ... mittlerweile ist er der Kleinste 
Aber seine Farben haben sich zumindest nicht nachteilig entwickelt. Is ja schon mal etwas 

Der Sanke hat sich bisher am Besten entwickelt. Wenn er sein Tancho behält, es sich gegebenenfalls noch etwas runder gestaltet, dann wird der ein kleines Juwel in meinem Teich 

Na schaun mer mal ...

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallöchen,

habe vorhin das Aquarium mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen müssen, da die Drei ständig die Pflanzen rausreißen und die Steine überall verteilen. 
Dabei hab ich gleich noch einen 35%igen TWW gemacht und die Chaoten einzeln fotografiert. 
Ich war erschrocken, dass der Sanke nicht mehr wirklich in das Eimerchen passt :shock
Das heißt ich brauch ein neues Messbehältnis  

Der  Sanke ist minimum 15cm, der Weiße hat ca.13cm und der Showa mit seinen ca
10cm ist der Kleinste 
Aber mir sind alle 3 schon furchtbar ans Herz gewachsen. 

Jetzt wollte ich noch 3 Bilder einfügen, aber die kann ich vom Handy aus nicht einstellen... sind zu groß 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Mandy,

erst den Mund wässrig machen und dann.....

Nachlegen bitte und zwar schnell! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Holger, 

kannst mir ja Deine E-Mail Adresse geben. Dann schick ich Dir die Bilder, Du kannst sie verkleinern und dann für mich einstellen 
Was hälst Du davon?   

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Heute habe ich wieder Zugriff auf einen funktionierenden PC und habe mir die Bilder aus meinem Handy besorgt 

Ich denke mal, von jedem Fisch ein Bild reicht, um sich vorstellen zu können, wie die bisherige Entwicklung so verlaufen ist.
Als kleine Zwischeninfo, das Eimerchen hat einen Durchmesser von 15cm ...

  der GinRin Tancho Sanke. Ich glaube der will ein Showa werden, da scheint am Kopf Schwarz durchzukommen.

  der weiße Koi mit nur einem richtig entwickelten Auge.

  der Showa. Früher der Größte, jetzt der Kleinste im Bunde.

Also für den ersten Zuchtversuch a la Rudelbumsen  gar nicht sooo undumm ... was meint ihr?! 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hi Mandy, 
ich finde deine Babys sehen sehr hübsch und vor allem gut genährt aus.
Gratuliere und wünsche weiterhin gutes gedeihen


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Danke Sabine.
Ja, gut genährt sind sie. Fressen mir auch noch die Haare vom Kopf.

Der Sanke und der Weiße kleben den ganzen Tag in einer Aquariumsecke und schauen was ich mache und wann ich endlich die Futterbüchse in die Hand nehme.
Und wenn ich sie dann in der Hand habe, stürzen Beide wie die Geier zur Futterlucke und gieren nach Fressbarem.
So was verfressenes habe ich noch nicht gesehen ... 

Der Showa beschäftigt sich, zu meinem Leidwesen, mit dem Grünzeug. Er ist Derjenige, der das Aquarium immer auf den Kopf stellt und die Pflanzen rausreißt.
Das kann im Teich ja heiter werden 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hallo Koi-Mama,

Glückwunsch! Vor allem der Tancho Showa ist Klasse.

Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Vor allem der Tancho Showa ist Klasse.



Hey Holger,

finde ich auch ... der gefällt mir auch am Besten.
Hätte ich nicht für Möglich gehalten, da er am Anfang doch recht unscheinbar war ...

Bin auch neugierig wie sie sich entwickeln. Vor allem dann im Frühjahr, wenns raus in den Teich geht.
Da wird die Sonne sicher noch einige Veränderungen an der Farbgestaltung vornehmen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> So was verfressenes habe ich noch nicht gesehen ...
> 
> Der Showa beschäftigt sich, zu meinem Leidwesen, mit dem Grünzeug. Er ist Derjenige, der das Aquarium immer auf den Kopf stellt und die Pflanzen rausreißt.
> Das kann im Teich ja heiter werden


Mandy,
die werden mit der Zeit immer verfre... und zutraulicher.
Damit die nachher deine Pflanzen im Teich nicht anknabbern, solltest du die an etwas anderes gewöhnen.
Das mit den Pflanzen kenne ich, ein Tag nichts ordentliches und alle Pflanzen waren fast weg. 

Du solltes schon mal mit Handfütterung anfangen.  Die anderen im Teich werden dann schnell merken, dass es an deiner Hand was zu futtern gibt.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Handfütterung im abgedeckelten Aquarium macht sich echt schlecht.
Aber die Idee ist ein Bienchen wert ... mal schauen ob ich das mal in Angriff nehmen kann ... ohne Deckel 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Den Deckel brauchst du nicht wirklich. Das Raumklima wird duch die erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit eher besser. 
(Falls es denn mal kälter draußen wird. )

Wenn die erst mal rausbekommen haben, dass es da aus einer Hand was zu futtern gibt, kommen die aber fast aus dem Wasser.
Nach einiger Zeit konnte ich die verfressendsten mit der Hand rausholen, wenn die dachten es gibt was zu futtern. :shock


----------



## Moonlight (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na doch... in dem Deckel ist das Licht drin. 
Ohne das Licht ist es sehr dunkel im Aquarium. 
Und ohne Deckel hätte ich keine ruhige Minute mehr. Die 3 treiben es manchmal so bunt, dass ich sonst Angst hätte, es fällt einer raus  

Aber ich probiere es mal aus... wenn ich den ganzen Tag zu Hause bin. 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update. 

Hi Showa 12cm
Der Weiße 15cm 
GinRin Tancho Showa 16,5cm 

 

 

 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

WOW, Mandy! Da wird was draus...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na ja, die Frage ist :was wird da draus 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Koi ........


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Karpfen blau


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na, der Tancho ist wohl über jede Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## MaFF (5. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Mandy, 
Dann bekommst du mal ein Update von deinem anderen Zwerg. 






Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hey Marcel, 

der macht sich... freu 
Wie groß ist er jetzt? Ich bin gespannt ob aus dem augenscheinlichen Gelb /Orange im Teich dann wieder Rot wird. 
Aber wenn es Gelb bleiben würde, haste echt Glück...finde ich. 
Was macht der Ochiba? Kräpelt bestimmt im unteren Wachstumsbereich rum, wie mein Hi Showa. 

Ja Jungs, das sind von Geburt an Koi und daran wird sich nichts ändern 
Und Karpfen blau wird da definitiv nicht draus. 

Bei Zacky schwimmen noch ne Menge vielversprechende Babies rum. Allerdings bei nur ca.19Grad, was sich mit geringem Wachstum rächt. 
Aber er kümmert sich rührend um die Zwerge  

Vielleicht gibt's ja da auch noch das ein oder andere Einzelwannenbild  

Holger, was meinste mit: über jede Zweifel erhaben? Steh da gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch  

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (6. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, 
er ist ca 13 cm. Ja was macht der ochiba??? Nichts gutes. Um so länger er wird umso dünner wird er. Er frisst, aber nimmt einfach nicht zu. Er ist jetzt ca 4-5 cm. Mach mir bei dem kleinen keine großen Hoffnungen mehr.

Gruß 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## muh.gp (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na, dass er echt klasse aussieht und seine Entwicklung spannend wird. 

Läuft der Schlauch jetzt wieder?


----------



## Moonlight (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Ja Holger, jetzt läuft er wieder  

Schade Marcel, der Kleine sah vielversprechend aus, auch wenn schon fast klar war, dass er kein Wachstumswunder ist. 
Vielleicht ist bei den anderen Kleinen noch ein Ochiba dabei der Dir gefällt. Die haben ja auch noch bischen Zeit bis die Teichsaison wieder beginnt. 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (6. Feb. 2014)

Das ist richtig schade. Der hatte Potenzial, würde ich sagen. Die teichsaison ist noch nicht mal richtig beendet bei den Temperaturen diesen Winter.  mal schauen ob sich noch einer bei dir entwickelt. Sonst bin ich einem Shows oder chagoi auch nicht abgeneigt. 
Gruß  


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlight (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na das mit dem Chagoi wußte ich... nur keine Ahnung ob da einer bei ist. 
Ich denke mal Showas sind einige dabei gewesen. 
Vielleicht gebe ich auch meinen im Aquarium her... mal sehen. 

Die Kleinen bei Zacky sind noch recht klein. Liegt wohl an der Hälterungstemperatur. Aber Schöne sind auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Einen möchte ich auf jeden Fall zurück haben. Nämlich den, der erst ein Chagoi war und dann immer heller wurde. 
Der hatte so einen schönen grünen Schimmer... wie Wasabi... grins

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (7. Feb. 2014)

Schauen wir mal. So dringend ist es ja nicht. Schwimmen genug im Teich rum.  wenn mal dein Dach vom Teich ist, dann komme ich mal vorbei.  Zacky ist bestimmt nicht richtig lieb zu den fischis. ))))))


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Na klar ist er lieb... hab mich doch selbst davon überzeugt 
Nur er kann die Temperatur nicht weiter anheben. Eigentlich schade... aber ich bin froh dass die Kleinen frostfrei überwintern dürfen. 

Kannst gerne rum kommen wenn das "Dach "weg ist. Dauert nur noch ne ganze Weile. 
Normal decke ich erst Anfang Mai auf. 

Mandy

PS:Kannst den Ochiba ja noch eintauschen...


----------



## MaFF (8. Feb. 2014)

Wenn du da noch eine Heizung rein machst, dann ist Rico arm.  ich denke auch das es soweit ok ist um übern Winter zu kommen. 
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt dann kannst du schon im März das Dach weg nehmen. Ich werde ab März die Anlage wieder hoch fahren und Anfang April das Dach entfernen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Der ochiba würde Hammer aussehen wenn er wachsen würde. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir wurde auch gelaicht*

Hast Du mal über ne Art Fettfutter nachgedacht  
Futter mit Lachsöl aufwerten o.ä. 

Vielleicht ist er wie ein Hyperaktiver... verbraucht mehr Energie als er über normales Futter zugeführt bekommt. Lachsöl könnte sein Polster etwas ansteigen lassen und im Bedarfsfalle wandelt er das eh in Energie um. 
Wäre einen Versuch wert. 

Ansonsten gibst Du ihn mir zurück und ich versuch mein Glück 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (12. März 2014)

Hallo,

also Futter habe ich nochmal gewechselt und jetzt sieht es mal wieder etwas besser aus. Ist aber noch nicht optimal. 
Wenn er bis zum umsetzen der anderen beiden nicht groß genug ist, bekommste ihn wieder.  Oder er muss im Gurkenglas weiter leben. 


Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (20. März 2014)

Kein Problem, dann versuch ich mein Glück. Macht man zwar eigentlich nicht, aber bei 5cm seh ich das nicht so verbissen  Gefällt Dir der Tancho Sanke?  Kannste haben. Der müsste jetzt so knappe 20 cm haben...und ist eigentlich noch nichtmal Tosai. Erst im Sommer wird er einer... Werde auch mal schauen, dass ich den ein oder anderen aus dem Teich für'n schmalen Taler verkaufe. Inzucht macht sich auf Dauer schlecht....was für mich heißt, ich kann meine Nachzuchten nicht behalten


----------



## MaFF (22. März 2014)

Ich verstehe diesen Koi einfach nicht. Der will nicht einen Millimeter wachsen Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Es ist zum Mäuse melken oder wie das heißt.
Ja der Tancho Sanke sieht sehr gut aus. Wenn ich ihn nehme, kannste auch was Geld bekommen.  Hab ich ja bei den anderen auch gesagt, aber die junge Frau wollte ja nicht. lol

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (24. März 2014)

Seit gestern ist die "junge" Frau ne "alte" Frau...und die denkt, dass wir Zwei uns schon einig werden


----------



## MaFF (24. März 2014)

Ja das hab ich auch gehört, das du nicht mehr jung bist. Das haben die Marktschreier hier laut verkündet. lol


----------



## Moonlight (24. März 2014)

Grins...


----------



## Moonlight (28. März 2014)

Hab gerade neugierdehalber den Tancho mal vermessen. Jetzt hat er 25 cm. Wird Zeit das die Außentemperatur langsam steigt. Die Koi spielen im Aquarium langsam Scheibe  Für die "Kleinen " waren 200l ausreichend...jetzt ist es zu klein. Aber die paar Wochen müssen sie noch durch. Wenn ich jetzt noch raus finde wie ich ein Bild rein kriege bin ich happy


----------



## Moonlight (28. März 2014)

Mal sehen ob das geklappt hat...


----------



## wusi (28. März 2014)

Hallo!

Wirklich ein wunderschöner Tancho! Hat sich super entwickelt. 

Nur die Größe stimmt nicht so ganz oder? 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Jetzt hat er 25 cm.



Wenn ich das Maßband so anschaue, kommen 20 cm eher hin oder?

Aber auf jeden Fall Gratulation zu dem spitzen Zuchtergebnis!

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (28. März 2014)

Das sollte auch eigentlich 20 cm heißen. Da hat sich das Handy selbständig gemacht und ich habs nicht bemerkt   Danke Markus!


----------



## muh.gp (28. März 2014)

Ja, ja, Mandy. Wir Koibesitzer und die Größe... 

Nee, im Ernst, sehr schöner Tancho und ein tolles Maß!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## MaFF (30. März 2014)

Ja der sieht wirklich gut aus.  Respekt. Ich hab so langsam 15 Grad im Teich, aber will das Dach jetzt entfernen und dann wird er wieder abkühlen. Muss unbedingt die fadenalgen entfernen. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2014)

Fadenalgen hab ich nicht...dafür hat der Trommler mit Schwebealgen zu tun  Spült alle 2 Std. Ja, der Tancho ist echt gelungen...da haben sich meine Koi echt ins Zeug gelegt  Aber, er ist mittlerweile verkauft. Schwimmt allerdings noch bei mir. Wer noch was Kleinesfür kleinere Koiteiche sucht, Zacky verwahrt die Lütten noch ne Weile. Sollte die Temperatur nur irgendwann passen dann werde ich ihn entlasten und die Kleinen wieder zu mir nehmen und im Quarantänebecken unterbringen.


----------



## Zacky (6. Apr. 2014)

...dann möchte ich Euch mal ein paar Bilder zeigen...Mandy's Nachwuchs bei mir...von 10-20 cm

     

Der eine oder andere Jungfisch ist schon reserviert und ein oder zwei Kleine werde ich wohl weiter aufziehen um mal zu schauen, wie sie sich entwickeln.


----------

